
I Cut the 'Big Five' Tech Giants from My Life. It Was Hell (2019) - ayoisaiah
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/02/i-cut-the-big-five-tech-giants-from-my-life-it-was-hell/
======
readnews1
Most of this difficulty seems to arise from the fact he would block a website
just because they used a AWS/Google backend, instead of simply just stop
having a Google/Facebook etc. account. The latter is relatively simple to do,
the former is nearly impossible (as it is seen in the article).

~~~
Shared404
It does make more sense to me to just use Tor then block everything using
AWS/Google, as much as I dislike those companies.

------
olivierduval
Actually, for IT guys, there's a lot of subsitution self-hosted products and
docker images, ready to be deployed on independant VPS. But it's obviously not
mainstream or end-user friendly...

~~~
nix23
True,

Mail=iRedMail (with SOGO)

CloudStorage=Nexcloud

WebGit=Gitee

....and much more

Everything on Vultr with 1vm (Freebsd) with around 12Jails, and Backup to
tarsnap.com (because i am truly paranoid)

------
6510
> He usually starts the class by asking people if they know when their phones
> are communicating with cell towers. “Most people say, ‘When I use it,’ but
> the answer is, ‘anytime it’s on,’” he says.

is it using so much power when "off" the above isn't believable :P

------
tomohawk
> Critics of the big tech companies are often told, “If you don’t like the
> company, don’t use its products.” I did this experiment to find out if that
> is possible, and I found out that it’s not—with the exception of Apple.

------
mark_l_watson
I liked the article, but a few things rubbed me the wrong way.

She said she stopped using Signal because the service was hosted on AWS, and
that she didn’t want to use Apple products.

If a service is hosted on a large hosting company or a small one, it doesn’t
seem to matter. Also, Apple is probably the best large company for protecting
our privacy.

I liked the phrase “I am a digital vegan and a real one” (or something like
that). ‘Digital vegan’ is an interesting expression.

~~~
nix23
>Apple is probably the best large company for protecting our privacy.

At least the Marketing works at Apple ;)

But your probably right, since Apple makes no Money with user-data. On the
other Hand China, give up your stance on privacy for having access to a
Market...well.

I'm not a "digital vegan" but i refuse to eat shit.

